# Selling my Drum gear because of health reasons.



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I will be listing my drum fishing gear this week. I have a couple of diawa ballistic 8 and bait red rods, A CCP that was 13 foot and now is 12 ft. I like the way it cast now. Tip is not as soft. Several reels from a Truth to avets to Saltist and a couple of Akios,656 and 666.
I was talking to a guy on here before I had my medical issue. I got in touch and told him I was having medical issues and would be back in touch. He kept reaching out , would not quit. My son responded to him and explained the issue. He did not care, he kept sending harassing email trying to get my son to sell him my rods. 
I will not name him , BUT he will not be buying anything from me.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Don, real sorry to hear you are having problems, I hoped you were relaxed and enjoying your new home, I'll pray for you, get better!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Pop, life is what you make of it. The beach house on the south end of Topsail goes on the market in Nov.
Looks like I will be sticking closer to my new home for awhile.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

You are welcome, at least it's a seller's market right now for beach homes, good luck!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your Health issues. Perhaps you can make it down Hatteras way to fish with your Brother. They seem to be having a decent year on King Mackerel on the OBX this year. I keep getting delayed by work and family issues and now the expanding Delta is causing me to pause. There are a couple secret Drum spots left that your Brother knows about where the crowds are not present.

As much as I want to get out on a pier and get in the mix, I have to ask myself if it is worth it this year, the last week or so the first Pier Drum are showing up. My gear is ready, my body is still ready, but my mind is not there.......

Indeed the real estate market for both vacation and suburban homes is much improved.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Mike, I would love to get down and fish with him. Don’t see it happening this fall.
Took pics of items, just got to remember how to post them.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

To post images:

You click on the insert image icon of the task bar underneath where you input your dialogue. 

It is the rectangular shaped image resembling a landscape scene in the middle of the task bar.

You can either drag an image or press "click here" to access a saved image from your computer.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry you have to sell your gear for health reasons.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Papa-T said:


> Sorry you have to sell your gear for health reasons.


Thank you, somebody should enjoy it. Or my wife would sell it for what I told her I paid for it.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Garboman said:


> To post images:
> 
> You click on the insert image icon of the task bar underneath where you input your dialogue.
> 
> ...


thank you kind sir.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been off this board for a long time , came to look at a rod for a friend of mine.
Don, I was wondering if I'd run into you since you were fully retired now. Up fishng with Russel and Col. Bill at their secret spot. I saw them a few times last spring.

I'm terribly sorry to hear of your health issues and I hope that it won't keep you totally out of the fishing game, and that you can recover quickly.
I'm interested if you have them are The Daiwa 20H silver saltiest as well as the Gray/Silver Daiwa Ballistic Hatteras Specials... I'm always interested in a good Pompano rod too.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

DaBig2na said:


> I've been off this board for a long time , came to look at a rod for a friend of mine.
> Don, I was wondering if I'd run into you since you were fully retired now. Up fishng with Russel and Col. Bill at their secret spot. I saw them a few times last spring.
> 
> I'm terribly sorry to hear of your health issues and I hope that it won't keep you totally out of the fishing game, and that you can recover quickly.
> I'm interested if you have them are The Daiwa 20H silver saltiest as well as the Gray/Silver Daiwa Ballistic Hatteras Specials... I'm always interested in a good Pompano rod too.


Thank you , I plan to keep fishing, was doing a lot of fly fishing for smallmouth till about 5 weeks ago.
Now have a couple of surgeries between now and Christmas. Going to be sticking closer to home for a while.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

don brinson said:


> Thank you , I plan to keep fishing, was doing a lot of fly fishing for smallmouth till about 5 weeks ago.
> Now have a couple of surgeries between now and Christmas. Going to be sticking closer to home for a while.


Anything of what I'm looking for?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

DaBig2na said:


> Anything of what I'm looking for?


not at the moment, I am keeping my smaller gear. Hands , shoulders and knees are given me a lot of issues. Hard to throw the 8 and bait now.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Damn best of luck to you and a speedy recovery! You always know how much money you have never know how much time!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

don brinson said:


> I will be listing my drum fishing gear this week. I have a couple of diawa ballistic 8 and bait red rods, A CCP that was 13 foot and now is 12 ft. I like the way it cast now. Tip is not as soft. Several reels from a Truth to avets to Saltist and a couple of Akios,656 and 666.
> I was talking to a guy on here before I had my medical issue. I got in touch and told him I was having medical issues and would be back in touch. He kept reaching out , would not quit. My son responded to him and explained the issue. He did not care, he kept sending harassing email trying to get my son to sell him my rods.
> I will not name him , BUT he will not be buying anything from me.
> Sorry for the rant.


That is absolutely disgusting to harass someone to sell off items because they are sick. I wish you well and hope for recovery. As for the person who harassed your son, not so much!


----------

